# Light and shade.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I took this photograph ( shown here) in Portugal about 8 years ago but never painted it. I suddenly realised when I found it again that it's a good example of light and shade (more good luck than good judgement). I painted it, not as a painting as it isn't well placed for a picture, but it was a good challenge re light and shade.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it is wonderful!


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

It's lovely, makes me what to walk up those stairs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks both. The villa was that of a friend who moved over there and was a gorgeous place out in the Portuguese countryside. The weather there is glorious. I'll save this and might use the theme in a painting sometime. I'm still working at full impressionism but I feel I'm getting somewhere.


----------

